

It Just Got a Whole Lot Easier to Fund Your Startup - wyclif
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/07/the-emerging-vc-machine/?cid=co9751294

======
wyclif
I love how an article complaining about linkbait ruining content marketing
contains linkbait itself.

